# Rossignol E-Track fatbike



## BikesOnSnow (Jan 23, 2004)

A friend is considering this Rossignol E fatbike for snow riding. https://www.rossignol.com/int-en/rmi5017-000.html

Anyone have any more info or experience?
I haven't been able to find a geometry chart. Also curious how easily the battery can be removed and if it might fit a 2XL tire. Looks like a reasonable price, so could be one of the better off the shelf options. How do the Shimano systems do in snow?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

I like it. I'll look for more info. I'd love to get a mid-drive E-Fat with 4.8 tires.


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

I could not find out more so I may email someone. While nobody I know carries one, one place may be able to order one. The specs are great (for me) and the riding I do. I basically want a traditional fattie with a mid-drive, with no batteries sticking out on top of the downtube, and no crazy swoopy shapes. When I find out more, I'll post back. However, this is probably the most appealing e-fattie I have seen, and it used Shimano batteries too. Too many proprietary batteries are the generic type and last too few charge cycles.


----------

